# iPod in X3 via Belkin & AUX (PICS)



## arcticdog (Feb 1, 2005)

I recently updated my X3 iPod mounting/installation. I added a power outlet (part from Radio Shack) in the glovebox and tapped into the fuse box above directly. I choose a blank fuse slot in the upper-LEFT bank. This upper-left bank is accessory-switched power (key in first position), so now the iPod only (usefully) gets power when the radio is also powered. When the key is removed, the iPod will sense no more power coming from the charger, and after pausing play, will shut off automatically. (FYI: the upper-RIGHT bank of fuses are switched when the key is ON, or in the second position - good for tapping a radar dectector. All the fuses on the BOTTOM are constantly powered.)

By moving the power source into the glovebox, the Belkin charger and the aux connections are now hidden inside the glovebox. Only one cable snakes out to be connected to the iPod. I also get to cover the ashtray again and regain the center cigarette lighter outlet for other use.










UPDATED IPOD GALLERY HERE


----------



## ddew (Feb 17, 2005)

*Any trouble?*

Was the glove box the only place your dealer would put the AUX input? And did you have any problems with them telling you it can't be done with the NAV, etc? I have NAV and I'm scheduled to get Sirius and the AUX installed next week, but the service manager thought it wouldn't support adding the AUX as well. Thanks.


----------



## pinggoy18 (Feb 24, 2005)

*ey*

i have a 99 328i i think its not ipod ready...wat can u suggest on how to install my ipod but not using the cassette tape kit.anything not expensive cos bmw parts are asking 300 just installation..wat u think any options..?i want to get controls from my steering wheel also to my ipod if not il just use the AUX mode..anysuggestions?bout the one ur using now?can u use the control from the steering?tnx


----------



## pinggoy18 (Feb 24, 2005)

*wer to get the parts u used?tnx*

the mount?tnx


----------

